# Have you ever used a weapon?



## TrainHardFightEasy (May 22, 2007)

Upon readig the 'which is your prefered weapon?" thread. I became curious.
Have any of you actually been forced to use a weapon before? Surely at least a few of you have but whether you care to share or not is up to you. I can understand why some wouldn't. You don't want to incriminate yourself.

So if you have, did it go down well, or not so well? And did you get in any sort of trouble? And would you use the same weapon again? You know, that sort of thing.

In my younger days a few years back I did try to use the Nunchakus once, A weapon I'm not trained in, other than just playing around with them in my own time. It was against a large group of aggressive people. Anyway I got a couple of decent whacks in but ended up getting pretty bashed in the end. It wasn't overly fun. They took one of my nunchuckus as well. 

My lesson from this is don't feel invincible just because you have a weapon in your hand. Specially one your not trained to use. I already new this but now I highly endorse the fact. And of course, always leave peacefully if you can. As you should.


----------



## Drac (May 22, 2007)

My expandable baton MANY times..


----------



## LawDog (May 22, 2007)

I have used the following weapons,
* M-14, M-16, (68 - 69),
* Baton - 12" with a single steel ball at one end,(to many times),
* S&W 357 Mag & 40 cal.,(only 1 time each),
* Remington 870,(only 1 time),
* Mace / OC,
* Duty hat,(don't laugh, for real).


----------



## Shaderon (May 22, 2007)

I have used my trusty pen, but only once and it got me in SOOOO much trouble at school....

I did try and defend myself against an ex with it once, but he took it off me before I could stab him.  I was doing at all wrong I know now....   I'd give my eye teeth for another stab at the sod.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 22, 2007)

I've drawn my telescopic baton twice (Rapid deployment and stopped just short of making contact with their skull/neck - as intimidation), but never had to use it.

I also used an umbrella once, but that was because my left hand was holding a heavy bag and I just happened to have it in my pocket.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 22, 2007)

Used a M-16A2 and an M-24 more times than I care to remember at times.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (May 22, 2007)

LawDog said:


> * Duty hat,(don't laugh, for real).


 
Not laughing cause I know...


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 22, 2007)

I can say as non-military or police that I once got to use the back end of my pool cue as a jo staff in a bar fight.  I was studying Aikido at the time, and even used decent form.  No, I don't remember what kata I used.

Word to the wise, don't pick the pool table in the back of the hall.  It's a looooong way to the door.

S


----------



## zDom (May 22, 2007)

Before I had any formal training, I once used escrima stick vs three opponents, one of which was armed with a tire tool.

They were VERY effective despite me only having no training in their use. Someone just showed me the bare-bones basics of how they are used.


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I have used my trusty pen, but only once and it got me in SOOOO much trouble at school....
> 
> I did try and defend myself against an ex with it once, but he took it off me before I could stab him. I was doing at all wrong I know now.... I'd give my eye teeth for another stab at the sod.


 

I've used a pencil once in school, and was proven as self- defense...


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 22, 2007)

Jacket, hot coffee, slurpee, rock, umbrella, box of beer, chair, bottle, shoe, belt, sand, comb, credit card.  One I've always thought would work great is a toaster in a pillow case (langoliers).  Improvised weapons, there when you need'em.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2007)

A knife more than once, gun, 2X4, bottles, beer mugs (glass), broom handle, and other improvisations.


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2007)

LawDog said:


> I have used the following weapons,
> * Baton - 12" with a single steel ball at one end,(to many times),
> ...
> * Duty hat,(don't laugh, for real).



The baton with a knob on the end sounds like it could be a killer, literally. 

The duty hat? Makes sense, a lot of sense.

Me? In no particular order...


ladder rung
2x4
Spyderco pocket knife
chain with a lock on one end and keys on the other
short sword
cast and sling
1911 (Chinese Commie model)
briefcase
Mossberg shotgun
rock
shillelagh-style cane
shillelagh-style cane *and* Spyderco pocket knife
In almost every case strong presentation and a perception in the bad guys' mind that I was ready and willing (read "scared") enough to use it convinced them that it wasn't worth whatever they were after. 

Looking back at it a disproportionate number of these incidents happened when I was obviously injured. Predators, especially low-level predators really do look for the sick and wounded.

My gosh! I forgot the best one of all: Two raw eggs.


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Jacket, hot coffee, slurpee, rock, umbrella, box of beer, chair, bottle, shoe, belt, sand, comb, credit card.  One I've always thought would work great is a toaster in a pillow case (langoliers).  Improvised weapons, there when you need'em.




_"To the Pure all things are pure. To the bloody minded hoodlum all things are weapons."_


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2007)

Broken bottle  (long story...)


----------



## LawDog (May 22, 2007)

The steel ball on the end of my baton is used when,
* a thrusting action is applied into a muscle,
* striking at a hand, wrist or kicking foot,
* pressure point locations.
:jedi1:


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 22, 2007)

Does an attack dog qualify as a weapon?  Never used one myself but I think it's kinda like a running, biting, heat-seeking missile.  
Chew-you-up-180mph.


----------



## Ronin Moose (May 22, 2007)

Regular night-stick (straight, not the PR24)
Expandable baton (a favorite)
Yawara stick
Other more lethal weaponry

The only time I used the yawara, I had it tucked in my gun belt (uniformed deputy sheriff, circa 1975) while responding to a bar fight.  Some poor jerk tries a choke hold from behind and to my extreme surprise I remembered that little jewel; grabbed it and shot a backfist over the top of my head backward, right into his forehead.  He dropped like a sack of potatoes.  Of course the fight ensued and I went through a window before it was all over, but that's the long ending.  I still have the stick, mostly as a rememberance.

I have not had a chance to use one yet, but I've been traiing with a "combat cane" for 3 years now, and I think it is an ideal weapon.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 22, 2007)

I have used a stick and a rock that where close at hand, I have had to use a knife once ( I wont go into that).
My wife has used a iron frying pan just hot off the stove ( it hurt like hell)
I have had my sticks in hand but never got the chance to put them in use
Lets see other articles I have made use off:
a fork, a hot coffee, a book I was carrying, maybe a few more things


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 22, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Broken bottle (long story...)


 
I don't know about anyone else, but I have a longh time to listen ...

S


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 23, 2007)

A Math boke to break a jerks nose in 5th grade again in 8th.
A Lock in my fist (only had to hit him twice, no more fight, good because I thought he was going to kick my ***.)
I have hit with a bottle and thrown them a few times.
I used a police baton once ( No I am not a cop, a 18 year old threatend my 11 year old brother, so made him feel like Rodney King.)
Broomstick.
An Astma inhailer
WD-40 to the face.

 I have presented fireams, but did not have to shoot anyone, good outcome.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 23, 2007)

LawDog said:


> The steel ball on the end of my baton is used when,
> * a thrusting action is applied into a muscle,
> * striking at a hand, wrist or kicking foot,
> * pressure point locations.
> :jedi1:


 
Actually, if you hold the baton like a rapier (Bend your wrist outwards, baton facing upwards - Not sure if this would work with the shorter models) and thrust you can get pretty accurate. I've been using it as a follow up, though I think that it is not superior to the "under the arm" stance because the latter requires less risk to apply.

1) Rapidly "draw" the baton and "cut" at one of six angles.
2) Step back (If only one enemy) and either thrust at him (Eyes, throat, solar plexus, groin)
*or* hold the baton so that the back end is facing your target and the extended end with the ball is facing behind you, going under your elbow and parallel to your forearm. From this stance you can whip it out in four different directions with great power and speed and it doesn't telegraph very well. It is best to have your baton custom made to be slightly shorter than the length of your arm.

There are many ways one can use telescopic batons. I highly recommend anyone that owns one to experiment. I've also been experimenting with different ways to strike and/or thrust on the draw. I have found that it is probably impossible to thrust on the draw (Unless you are an ogre), as it doesn't have the same snap as a strike to lock the segments into place. The general idea is that it all falls neatly into place, smoothly, efficiently, and requiring no extra strength. That steel ball, when whipped at any part of your enemy's anatomy, does quite some damage.

Another great thing is that when collapsed, the baton is like a somewhat big yawari.

Has anyone tried the 66 or 77cm models (26,30")?


----------



## bluemtn (May 23, 2007)

The only time I've used a weapon was in a "mock fight".  Luckily, I've never had to use one for real...  I've practiced striking sensitive areas with an escrima stick, learned some arm bars, etc.


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 23, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> Has anyone tried the 66 or 77cm models (26,30")?


 
I have a 30" baton, and it causes many off color jokes about length and size and the like.  Most of the class has the larger (44"?) baton.  Hey - I feel no need to show off.  :wink2: 

Anyway.  The baton is the first REAL weapon we test on (metsubushi doesn't count) and we do the first 8 positions just liek a Kali hanbo, then the ninth position is a end strike.  It is very cool.  I feel more able to defend myself just practicing the kata.

I agree that the weapon is remarkably flexible.  However, remember that is illegal to carry in a lot of the united states.  Common weapon in the military though, I understand.

S


----------



## tellner (May 23, 2007)

Just look at them, smile, and murmur something about "overcompensating"


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 23, 2007)

Bill Sempf said:


> I have a 30" baton, and it causes many off color jokes about length and size and the like. Most of the class has the larger (44"?) baton. Hey - I feel no need to show off. :wink2:
> 
> Anyway. The baton is the first REAL weapon we test on (metsubushi doesn't count) and we do the first 8 positions just liek a Kali hanbo, then the ninth position is a end strike. It is very cool. I feel more able to defend myself just practicing the kata.
> 
> ...


 
Are you talking about one of these?

http://www.2dao.cn/Shop/sg/casp/200604/88.html

I was not aware that they made 44" telescopic batons. Is the 30" as strong as the 22 or even 16? I heard that because they don't get heavier and thicker and the length increases, the structure becomes weaker and some have been broken on impact.


----------



## searcher (May 23, 2007)

Yes to using a weapon.   Can it ever go down well when you are in that situation?


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 24, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> I was not aware that they made 44" telescopic batons.


 
That's because I have to get out my ruler.

Without measuring, what I was trying to say is that everyone in my class has a long baton and I have a short one. Mine is 16" fully extended. (Yes, I considered typing erect. Glad I didn't.) The handle section that it collapses into is only 6" long. It's very nice. 

Most of the class has a much longer baton. 30" probably. (This is such an unusual conversation.) The handle is a foot long or a bit longer. AND it is THINNER. Very odd - but I bet it still can cause a lot of damage.

I think what makes it powerful is the technique. We use it as if it were a flexible weapon, and frankly I would hate to be on the business end of it. The long baton OR the short baton.

Sorry I was so unclear. The answer to your original question, then, is that most of my class has a longer (30") baton and though one guy did bend it so that it will no longer collapse, I thing he was hitting a concrete pole or something equally dumb. I prefer the short baton.



> Just look at them, smile, and murmur something about "overcompensating"


 
Yup. I ask them if they drive a big SUV, and like that.

All in good fun.

S


----------



## MarkBarlow (May 24, 2007)

I'll plead the 5th.


----------



## tellner (May 24, 2007)

The PR-24 made a certain amount of good sense for blocking and restraining. Of course, it would have helped if the dimwits in the Rodney King incident had actually read the manual that Monadnock supplies with them. On every single page it says *"Do Not Hit Suspect in the Head"*.

Now that the snap-whip fad is firmly established I have to ask "Why have a baton at all?" It's more a symbol than anything else. It's deadly force but not really. It's nearly useless for restraining people. It's a relic from a day when a little extrajudicial punishment was considered acceptable and officers didn't carry high-capacity repeating firearms. With proper training a sap can be anything from gentle remonstrance to deadly force, and it's a lot more discreet and useful at close quarters.


----------



## jim777 (May 24, 2007)

I ran over a guy once who had slit my throat with a box cutter. I was a cabbie in the South Bronx at the time, and he roobed me (2, I say TWO freaking dollars), slit my throat cutting my jugular clean open, and jumped out the of the back door behind me. I just backed up over him.....maybe 4 times. Until he 'broke', at any rate. I guess that counts. Other than that though....nope. Once was enough.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

I've always thought the best way to hit a guy was with a car.


----------



## tellner (May 24, 2007)

I remember a workshop given by my wife's old JKD teacher. Part of it was about weapons. Rick asked everyone "What's your favorite weapon?" The answers went around the room until a retired diamond courier said "56 Chevy".


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

I prefer a buik myself...


----------



## Shaderon (May 24, 2007)

Can't get them models over here.    How about a HGV?  I reckon a nice DAF would work well.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 24, 2007)

"...beat to death with a frozen fish.  How sad."


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2007)

Actaully I always prefered a 3/4 ton 4X4 GMC pickup... but then gas prices went up and it went the way of the dodo


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 25, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I've always thought the best way to hit a guy was with a car.


 
I can vouch for that, as I have been hit twice. Applied "stop, drop, and roll" to the wrong situation...


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 25, 2007)

Ooohhh...  I've been hit once and got away scot free.  So did the other guy though.


----------



## megat (Jun 10, 2007)

hmmm had use my belt once, lucky i was train in soft weapon, also use a wet towel, a battery, keys, swiss army knife a comic book( big mistake cuz i love that comic) , but no real weapon in real life. just improvise one


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2007)

I've found that the mere sound of racking a pump action shotgun is a HELL of a detterent. Used? Well, if warning shots count, then yeah. I lived in an apartment in a bad neighborhood and had a .357. One night some jackass came over the fence into my teeny tiny patio while I was in the shower, I chased him, bare nekkid out the door, gun in hand and fired a shot into the ground as a combination warning/threat/call for help. I have never seen anyone run so fast.


----------



## meth18au (Sep 4, 2007)

Baseball bat, cricket bat, extendable baton, knife (once only- and didn't really want to- but had to sort of thing), chain, trolley pole, a small TV, rocks, sand....that's all I can think of at any rate....


Oh....and my fists, elbows, knees and feet.....of course


----------



## benj13bowlin (Sep 4, 2007)

M16A2, Browning .50, and Beretta 9mm.  

My favorite was the time I got to drive a M109A6 Paladin Through a 10 cinderblock wall chasing a little white truck.  It was like something you would see in a movie.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2007)

I would use like a semi, that way I could not miss.


----------



## redfang (Sep 5, 2007)

Going all the way back...
pencil
maglite
motorcycle helmet with the strap tied tight
oc spray
kitchen knife (not my first choice)
lot's of instances of having to draw duty weapon, never had to fire it at a human.(Animals are another story. I'm really tired of people getting these pitbulls, not training them and then letting them run loose in the neighborhood. Of course animal control is worthless most of the time because of how long it takes them to respond, if they come out at all . . .)


----------



## exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Long ago, when I was a student, I used to wear a motorcycle chain with what I now recall as 1.25" links, around my waist, with leather ties that I attached to the two end links and tied in a quick-release knot so it could be worn as a belt. I wore it under whatever outerwear I had on, every day of the year any time I had to go out anywhere (in upper Manhattan, 1960s). On several occasions (mostly, for some reason, on the subway) I felt it wise to remove it from my waist and show it to certain people who were acting very badly. Whatever they were armed with (and it's very likely they were carrying _something_), the sight of two and a half feet of motorcycle chain seemed to lead to much better behavior very quickly, so I never actually had to swing it into anyone's teeth, which was probably best for _both_ of us!  But it seems to me that if displaying a weapon gets a would-be assailant to go back to his book, you can still call that a _use_ of the weapon, eh?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2007)

My dad was selling fruit at a farmer's market in Santa Barbara a thug grabbed for the cash box as dad was pouring coffee. First Dad yelled, then he tossed his cup of coffee, soap opera style into the guy's face. The guy, 6 inches taller and 80 pounds heavier, punched Dad in the face, so Dad started wailing on him with the  Metal thermos bottle,  after a couple of minutes some people jumped the guy and held him until the cops showed.


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 6, 2007)

In high school, pencils, pens, fence paling, bicycle (not just the chain, the WHOLE thing... just rode it into the back of 2 local thugs who were working over this kid i knew)

Only once have i used a weapon since escaping the ravages of adolescence tho... and that was semi by accident. I used to work at a picture framer and there was this slimy sales rep who used to come in occasionally. One day he sneaked up behind me and groped me - something he really shouldn't have done while i was using the nail gun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He was lucky he got away with only one brad in the leg...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 6, 2007)

*qi-tah*, all I can say is "Youch!".  Well, you can't say he didn't deserve it I suppose - tho' a slap in the face might have embarassed him more (assuming there were witnesses).  

I'll bet regardless that he never did that again tho' .


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 6, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *qi-tah*, all I can say is "Youch!". Well, you can't say he didn't deserve it I suppose - tho' a slap in the face might have embarassed him more (assuming there were witnesses).
> 
> I'll bet regardless that he never did that again tho' .


 
I didn't feel too badly about it... i mean c'mon, sneaking up on ppl working with power tools isn't a very smart thing to do. The shot in the leg part was purely instinctive... i just swung around and bang. (The semi part was refraining from nailing his goolies to the wall with the rest of the clip... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

And yeah, he stayed well clear of me after that!


----------



## exile (Sep 6, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> The shot in the leg part was purely instinctive... i just swung around and bang.



I probably shouldn't be thinking this... but, given the revolting provocation involved, there must have been something very satisfying about have been able to respond that way. I mean, how often does a combination of disgusting attitude and unbelievable stupidity like that get punished so quickly and decisively? :lol:


----------



## bydand (Sep 6, 2007)

I've given somebody a little love-tap with a pool cue once.  Scared off somebody else who was coming after me with a ball-pien hammer when I showed the 44 Mag I had in the shoulder holster, didn't have to use it though (yes, I would have ventilated him if needed.)


----------

